# Problem with 3P/Airlift Performance Front Struts



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I am at my wits end with this issue that I've been dealing with for probably almost a year. Quick breakdown to see if maybe someone can help me. 

Ride height is 37F/42R. When I air up to get over a speed bump and press the ride height button, the front of the car will air down past the target psi (37), very quickly air up past it, and then just as quickly air back down to around it. Essentially this makes the front of the car bounce up and down and jerk. It's annoying, I've aired out on my tires numerous times because of this and I can't get to the bottom of it. Air Lift has already sent me a new replacement manifold, front strut repair kit, I've calibrated and re-calibrated more times than I can count and I've checked for all possible firmware updates. After I calibrate, the problem will disappear for about a week or so and then ever so slowly start to come back. Does anyone have an idea of what might be causing me this headache?

Thank you advance if someone helps me solve this. :beer:


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I am at my wits end with this issue that I've been dealing with for probably almost a year. Quick breakdown to see if maybe someone can help me.
> 
> Ride height is 37F/42R. When I air up to get over a speed bump and press the ride height button, the front of the car will air down past the target psi (37), very quickly air up past it, and then just as quickly air back down to around it. Essentially this makes the front of the car bounce up and down and jerk. It's annoying, I've aired out on my tires numerous times because of this and I can't get to the bottom of it. Air Lift has already sent me a new replacement manifold, front strut repair kit, I've calibrated and re-calibrated more times than I can count and I've checked for all possible firmware updates. After I calibrate, the problem will disappear for about a week or so and then ever so slowly start to come back. Does anyone have an idea of what might be causing me this headache?
> 
> Thank you advance if someone helps me solve this.


Instead of using ur controller try you 3P app on ur phone. See what happens. 

So when you air up then back down. The car quickly goes down past ur preset ride height?

Sent from my Portable


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

PassatSport15 said:


> Instead of using ur controller try you 3P app on ur phone. See what happens.
> 
> So when you air up then back down. The car quickly goes down past ur preset ride height?
> 
> Sent from my Portable


Going to try that today and see what happens. Air Lift said to check the voltage from my power source. So I'm going to try that too.

Yeah basically I'll air down to ride height from all up, the front bags will overshoot the target PSI (typically causing my fenders to air out on my tires), then shoot up super quick and just as quick shoot down again. The whole front of the car bounces like if I have hydraulics.


----------



## Ludey849 (Jun 24, 2010)

What size lines you running?


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ludey849 said:


> What size lines you running?


I am running 1/4 in. But ur car should not be doing that. Seems like ur voltage or current is not consistent. 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Ride height is 37F/42R.


What is your minimum driving height set at? The default is 25psi for pressure mode. Look at page 9 in the user's guide. It's should be set for your lowest pressure 37psi.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Yeah basically I'll air down to ride height from all up, the front bags will overshoot the target PSI (typically causing my fenders to air out on my tires), then shoot up super quick and just as quick shoot down again. The whole front of the car bounces like if I have hydraulics.


If your minimum ride height is still set to the default 25psi that way explain overshooting your "target" ride height.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Ludey849 said:


> What size lines you running?


1/4"



PassatSport15 said:


> I am running 1/4 in. But ur car should not be doing that. Seems like ur voltage or current is not consistent.
> 
> Sent from my Portable


Air Lift actually told me to check the voltage so that's what I'm going to do tomorrow and see.



northendroid said:


> What is your minimum driving height set at? The default is 25psi for pressure mode. Look at page 9 in the user's guide. It's should be set for your lowest pressure 37psi.


I have it set at 0 psi.


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why is it set to zero, set it to 37 you should be good! 


Sent from my Portable


----------



## DieselDave359 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have the same problem with 3P except mine drops correctly, it just over shots on the lift.. It lifts and drops perfectly after calibration but after a day or so it gets sloppy on the lift..


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

i had a similar issue on my V2 system. after months of trying to figure it out i decided to just go over everything one day and i ended up redoing my ground wires and the issue was resolved. I would start with the little things like grounds and power supply AND make sure the min ride height is adjusted correctly


----------

